# budwing breeding tips?



## mykey14 (May 22, 2012)

now that i've got an adult female and an adult male budwing i want to breed them!

well i have 3 females, and one of them is substantially larger than the other 2.

how long should i wait to mate them, because the male is a fairly fresh adult.

also how should i introduce them?

do i bring them both out to dinner?

what resteraunt?


----------



## Mvalenz (May 22, 2012)

They like to eat a lot, so maybe "Old country buffet" or something "All you can eat". I just brought him to her butt and he knew what to do from there. Flew right to her and attached.


----------



## Mvalenz (May 22, 2012)

I can't just delete this message, so I'm goin fishin.


----------



## mykey14 (May 23, 2012)

So I just introduce the male to female and they'll mate?

She won't just grab him and eat him?


----------



## Mvalenz (May 23, 2012)

When I first introduced them I had to put my finger in between them while the male was getting comfortable. So my female kept attacking my finger instead. But my male was able to slightly injure my female. She was bleeding a little. But then she settled down and accepted him. I just held him about a couple of inches away from her backside. And I think you should wait a couple of weeks before mating them.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 23, 2012)

I like golden corral myself! yummm


----------



## Mvalenz (May 23, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> I like golden corral myself! yummm


I heard that they will cut and cook your steak to order there. I want to try that.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 24, 2012)

From experience, just keep in mind that a females favorite snack food is a male! So be carefull...


----------



## maybon (May 24, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> From experience, just keep in mind that a females favorite snack food is a male! So be carefull...


This does not surprise me with the size difference. I would be ready with some skewers to pry them apart (until they connected). Never bread/kept them though so good luck.


----------



## mykey14 (May 24, 2012)

well i put a cricket in her mouth and showed the male to her from the rear.

he slowly started crawling on her and instead of grabbing him or tearing him up she kicked him off with here back leg!

he panicked and tried to fly away but he's not use to his wings so he hopped, fluttered, and fell.

i dont think he's ready to mate yet.


----------



## aNisip (May 24, 2012)

Give them both another week, but then use this technique to introduce/mate them:

What I did for pairing is take them both out and put female in front of him. By this I mean you could put male on a branch and put the female a little further up and stimulate her to move up the stick, it should get his attention. Or you can do the same method as previously stated but put female closer to him and let him slowly crawl on her back and then have her move slightly and then he realizes 'whoa there is a female right there' (and he'll do the rest, usually). Nonetheless, have her feeding whilst doing these 'manuevers' to avoid canabalism.

The best of luck,

Andrew

P.S. Any material (i.e. curtains, chair, sofa, etc)instead of a stick can be used but make sure it is vertical (or at least oriented so that they crawl up). And like maybon said have skewers ready just incase and let her grab the skewer instead of the male.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry to jump in, but I have had a similar problem with my budwings. I have tried the "on her back" technique but he got this "ready for love" look until he just attacked her head. I hav tried four times with two days between, plus the two weeks after adulthood.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 16, 2012)

If she does get a hold of him it will be violently quick and a skewer may not be enough, you will only have seconds to stop the carnage and she won't give him back freely, use a water bottle and mist them hard to startle her then separate with your fingers for best results. Female Budwings are pound for pound one of the most viscous mantis there are!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 20, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> pound for pound one of the most viscous mantis there are!


Pound for pound... lol

But yeah they are, i kept them once and by far most aggressive species i have kept.


----------

